# What have you bought for this coming Halloween?



## jdubbya

It would be interesting to keep up with what everyone has purchased, either new or used, for this coming Halloween.

We picked up a pair of these wall plaques from Distortions Unlimited. They'll look cool in our vampire crypt this year.


----------



## Headless

They look amazing jdubbya. What are they made of?


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks. They're latex over foam.


----------



## scareme

I love those. What is your theme this year?


----------



## jdubbya

scareme said:


> I love those. What is your theme this year?


Doing a vampire crypt/catacomb theme. Still fleshing out details and lewlew is working up the floor plan (which we're expanding a bit). There will be NO glitter on these vampires either!!


----------



## Hairazor

Those are cool!!!


----------



## ljr

they look great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just bought more of this:

Amazon.com: Fun Express 25/5554 Halloween Polyester Super-Size Creepy Cloth, Gray: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61NZRcF534L


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Just bought more of this:
> 
> Amazon.com: Fun Express 25/5554 Halloween Polyester Super-Size Creepy Cloth, Gray: Toys & Games


That's a great deal! I just posted that I'm looking to get creepy cloth but this is just what I need! Glad you posted this!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Check your "wanted" thread - I posted the link there as well because it was such a good deal In fact, it was so good, I couldn't afford to pass it up, either.


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up three sheets of varying thickness foam board for some new tombstones I'm making. The guy at HD was nice enough to cut them in half for me. Also got a nice sleeping cherub statue at Hobby Lobby which will adorn on of the new stones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that cherub!


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> I love that cherub!


Thanks RB! It was marked way down for some reason and I couldn't pass it up. I'm going to make a stone similar to this but a bit smaller and with an actual epitaph on the front. This one was sold to another local haunter looking to expand his cemetery so now I have an excuse to make a new one


----------



## jdubbya

The first of our masks has arrived. This one is called Vampyre from Death Studios. Like all of their masks, outstanding quality and attention to detail. Love that they're made in America and that D/S offers a money back guarantee if you're not completely satisfied. Can't ask for more than that! One vampire down, 5 more to go!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a vampire in the old world style. Really cool!


----------



## stick

Some great looking stuff jdubbya


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> That's a vampire in the old world style. Really cool!





stick said:


> Some great looking stuff jdubba


Thanks! His outfit came today. got it from amazon. It's from Rubies and is called Minister of Death. It looks quite fetching on him!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very spiffy


----------



## Hairazor

Has a look reminiscent of Nosferatu, jdubbya, I like


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Very spiffy


in a blood sucking kind of way



Hairazor said:


> Has a look reminiscent of Nosferatu, jdubbya, I like


I agree. I know the mask is based on Nosferatu. We'll have a live actor wearing this but it would make a great static prop as well.


----------



## stick

I agree it would make a great static prop jdubbya. The outfit was made for that mask.


----------



## matrixmom

lots of clown stuff from jdubbya.....


----------



## jdubbya

matrixmom said:


> lots of clown stuff from jdubbya.....


lol!!:d


----------



## jdubbya

Ordered a set of three skulls from Halloween Asylum during their clearance sale. They retail for $18.00 but were on sale for $4.50! No brainer!!










I'll doctor them up a bit with some dry brushing but they are nicely detailed and a fair size.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are some good looking noggins


----------



## Spooky1

Nice deal on the skulls


----------



## Bone Dancer

..... and you can never have to many skulls. (someone had to say it)


----------



## Bone Dancer

I got this from Oriental Trading during a free shipping deal. It stands about 14" tall and 7" at the base. The crow is plastic, but has very good texturing and looks better then most feathered prop crows. The sound effect is excellent. The cage is heavy gauge steel wire and over all is very solid. I am normally "iffy" about this kind of stuff but was very happy with this. Should make a good prop near the entry way.


----------



## jdubbya

Love the crow, BD! Nice looking prop.


----------



## printersdevil

Love that vampire mask and costume. The skulls are also great and a good buy. 

That cherub is great for a stone top.


----------



## jdubbya

Horned skull mask from Haunted Props. Made by Ghoulish Productions. This one will be worn by our greeter/guard at the entrance to the vampire crypt. Been looking for this all over and HP had it in stock for a great price and it came in just two days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nice! Very menacing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Replacing the skull on a bucky with that would look great.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Nice! Very menacing.


It is! We're actually going for this type of look, Dazbog from Brad Goodspeed's "Butcher of Provincetown".










We want a large menacing character to set the tone for guests before entering. He'll be decked out in fur, bones, leather, etc..



Bone Dancer said:


> Replacing the skull on a bucky with that would look great.


That would look awesome! Great idea. My son is already wanting to use it for some of his photoshoots.


----------



## jdubbya

Got another vampire mask today. Purchased it from Lord Grimley's Manor. It a Ghoulish Productions mask and is going to be perfect in this year's haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a beautiful mask!


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> That's a beautiful mask!


Thanks! Looks even better in person. Really great detail and the fit/visibility is good too. We have a particular scare planned for this mask and it should be really effective!:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I just got this today....it may be that lots of you have/or know of this gun, but it was the first time I had ever seen it. I think it will be a HUGE help in dealing with Great Stuff foam, and trust me, I use a lot of that stuff.








The size that goes on the gun and the cleaner to keep the gun squeaky clean!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Under $50, not to bad if you use a lot of foam.
And in the off season you can do home insulation


----------



## jdubbya

Another of our vampire masks arrived today. It also from Ghoulish Productions. Very nicely detailed. Should get some good scares.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks mean:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> He looks mean:jol:


Yes, doesn't he? There won't be any glitter on our vampires this year!:jol:


----------



## BloodyWendigo

Love the vampire theme, jdubbya! Someone's finally making a haunt with vampires as they were originally portrayed. The mask you got from Ghoulish Productions is fantastic. I've never heard of them before. I'll have to hop on over there and see what they have for myself.


----------



## jdubbya

BloodyWendigo said:


> Love the vampire theme, jdubbya! Someone's finally making a haunt with vampires as they were originally portrayed. The mask you got from Ghoulish Productions is fantastic. I've never heard of them before. I'll have to hop on over there and see what they have for myself.


Thanks! Going for kind of a Nosferatu/30 Days of Night theme. Here's another GP mask that just came in. Loving the detail on this one too!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just got these eyes on Friday and I ordered a few more on Saturday. They will work really well on a few props I'm working on. I love the look of them, the color is called, "infected". They are a two part eye and have a hole in the back so you can insert an LED light. How great is that?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Those are great, P5! Where did you get them?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Thanks! I agree! I think bright blue eyes on a skull, zombie, or ghoul just doesn't mesh. Here's the link.http://www.ebay.com/itm/111333909750
I've purchased from these guys before; eyes, wired LED's, etc. and always get a great item and quick shipping! Three thumbs up. (because two thumbs up would just be too normal)


----------



## bobzilla

Nice find Jbird


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Just got these eyes on Friday and I ordered a few more on Saturday. They will work really well on a few props I'm working on. I love the look of them, the color is called, "infected". They are a two part eye and have a hole in the back so you can insert an LED light. How great is that?


These are really cool looking. I can see a lot of uses for them:jol:


----------



## halloween71

jdubbya said:


> Thanks! Going for kind of a Nosferatu/30 Days of Night theme. Here's another GP mask that just came in. Loving the detail on this one too!


you have some great mask.


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> These are really cool looking. I can see a lot of uses for them:jol:



:jol:I actually just got that jdubb! :googly: Seems as though I am a little slow on the draw these days....must be all the hard work out in 90 degree days. It's just June and it already feels like August here in North Carolina... I feel like the Wicked Witch of the North....I'm melting....melting...melting...(seriously...throw some water on me)


----------



## Hairazor

Zombie Baby Backpack. Should work great at the next Zombie Run. Found on eBay


----------



## RWB

Grandin Road harmonica playing skeleton. They had a 30% off single item the other day.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Zombie Baby Backpack. Should work great at the next Zombie Run. Found on eBay



:jol:So cool Jan! No telling how many brains you can fit inside that backpack.... YUM!:zombie:


----------



## stars8462

After adding to my graveyard for 7 years, I've decided to go with a new design for this year - A Witch based theme

All of these are on order














































Now all I need is a bunch of black cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy cow, that's quite a bevy of witches!


----------



## stars8462

roxyblue said:


> holy cow, that's quite a bevy of witches!


i know :d:d:d
i cannot wait !!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like a great witchy year for you stars8462


----------



## Bone Dancer

So where did you order them from?


----------



## Spooky1

Quite a coven you have there.


----------



## stars8462

Bone Dancer said:


> So where did you order them from?


1. Spirit 
2. Spookmart
3. Ebay
4. Ebay
5. Distortions Unlimited


----------



## jdubbya

Took advantage of Halloween Asylum's 20% off sale and got this awesome gargoyle prop for this year's haunt. Had my eye on this for awhile now and had to pull the trigger. Love this thing! Hard foam, detachable wings and amazing detail!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gargoyles rule!


----------



## Dyad

stars8462 said:


> After adding to my graveyard for 7 years, I've decided to go with a new design for this year - A Witch based theme


Have You looked into AtmosFEARfx DVD series? they have one called Witching Hour. It would fit into your theme perfectly. I've been looking at it thinking about a future year doing a "Witches Shack" theme

Here's a link to the site
http://atmosfx.com/products/witching-hour


----------



## Hairazor

^ I have The Witching Hour DVD. I like it a lot. I played it in my front window last year and had a lot of slow traffic gawking.

Jdubbya, Love the gargoyle!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I didn't buy this, my sister found it at an antique store and brought it to me. I absolutely LOVE it!








(What a great sister, huh?)


----------



## Hairazor

Pretty sweet sister ^


----------



## scareme

I wish I had a sister like that. Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't bought anything, but I don't think I need to because we have previously purchased stuff we haven't used yet.....:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I haven't bought anything, but I don't think I need to because we have previously purchased stuff we haven't used yet.....:jol:


^:jol:You say that Roxy, but have you seen the new Grandinroad catalog??? Also I hear Hobby Lobby has some Halloween stuff out already.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Let's see, I did a Home Depot run...so joint compound, black spray, spray adhesive...I think that counts right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yes, it does:jol: So does foam insulation board.

Spooky1 bought a lot of electronic stuff. I don't know if it will be for this Halloween or not :googly:


----------



## stars8462

Dyad said:


> Have You looked into AtmosFEARfx DVD series? they have one called Witching Hour. It would fit into your theme perfectly. I've been looking at it thinking about a future year doing a "Witches Shack" theme
> 
> Here's a link to the site
> http://atmosfx.com/products/witching-hour


Ive checked out the site, but not for a witch.
I want to project a ghostly figure rising out of my cauldron, and hovering above it - but haven't yet found what Im looking for yet


----------



## jdubbya

Received another mask for our vampire crypt. It a Ghoulish Productions mask called Caitif. I have a couple other on order and we'll be set. Lots of Vampires this year. No one will be safe!


----------



## Gorylovescene

I have been trying so hard to simply repurpose the decor that I already have and not purchase anything new. We sorted stuff out and there are really an insane amount of plastic totes filled with Halloween goodness. The Joann Fabrics near me is moving to a new location and is having a 20-50% off everything in store sale... sometimes they have Halloween material hidden in the back, so that may possibly be my first purchase of the season.

I may also work at Party City for the Halloween season, so if that happens there is no way I will walk away unscathed.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I just got these they look good. Bodies range from 4 to 6 inches, plus tails that are about 5 inches. The jaw moves and the hind legs could be move by loosening a small screw. Look more rat size to me, but they would make a good addon in a cage or jar or on a shelf. (Gandinroad) set of 6, two of each size


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Those bone rats are cool William. I love all things skeleton.


----------



## jdubbya

Bone Dancer said:


> I just got these they look good. Bodies range from 4 to 6 inches, plus tails that are about 5 inches. The jaw moves and the hind legs could be move by loosening a small screw. Look more rat size to me, but they would make a good addon in a cage or jar or on a shelf. (Gandinroad) set of 6, two of each size


Nice! I picked up a single rat skellie last year at CVS. It's a cool little prop. I may have to get a couple more this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Just got this off eBay, eyes flash red, head moves left and right and she moans beautifully and she appears to be kneeling holding a picture of her beloved departed










Save​


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hairazor said:


> Save
> Save
> Save​


What are you saving?


----------



## Hairazor

I have no idea what that ^ is from, I will see if I can edit it out


----------



## Hairazor

Hummmm, still one save


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped by At Home and picked up a few small Crazy Bones figures. Can't beat them for $4 a pop. Also got another of our vampire costumes. We'll likely use this on an actor n our photo op area.


----------



## Hairazor

Skellies are great and love the costume ^


----------



## Sblanck

I purchased 125 finials from King architectural metals.
New house = new cemetery fencing.
Oh and another witch mask for the collection. The Be something studios Death witch version from years ago.


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Skellies are great and love the costume ^


Thanks! Waiting on one more mask from Death Studios to complete the ensemble.



Sblanck said:


> I purchased 125 finials from King architectural metals.
> New house = new cemetery fencing.
> Oh and another witch mask for the collection. The Be something studios Death witch version from years ago.


Sweet! Would love to see a pic of the mask.


----------



## Sblanck

Woo hoo got my finials from King Architectural metals today!








They are 4.5" tall by 2" wide can't wait to start building fence this weekend.
Mask is purchased but the guy who is running the auction is out of office till August 3rd. So I guess I will receive it a couple of weeks after that.








This is an old ad from BSS catalog


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great look to the witch masks, not sure about the color though.


----------



## Sblanck

Bone Dancer said:


> Great look to the witch masks, not sure about the color though.


I like the above version of the sock head mask witch better than the current green version by Be something studios which is now Zagone. I am uncertain if its the neon green sock or the mask but I just don't like it much.


----------



## Hairazor

Not to mention but, the one you ^ are getting resembles your avatar a bit


----------



## Sblanck

Hairazor said:


> Not to mention but, the one you ^ are getting resembles your avatar a bit


Actually that is the Death Studios Swamp Witch Caucasian version.
I also have the green one.
http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:151/ID:1/Group:11/index.html
http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:92/ID:1/Group:11/index.html


----------



## jdubbya

Sblanck said:


> Actually that is the Death Studios Swamp Witch Caucasian version.
> I also have the green one.
> http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:151/ID:1/Group:11/index.html
> http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:92/ID:1/Group:11/index.html


I think the D/S Swamp Witch is the best witch mask out there today. I hope to get a couple more of D/S witch masks down the road. Nice bang for the buck.:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

The last of our vampire masks arrived today. Another Death Studios classic called Vlad. Just typical of the quality and detail you expect with Jeff's masks. Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stopped by Big Lots to check out the animated skeleton creatures and picked up one of the squawking vultures. The howling wolf was pretty cool, but doesn't really fit our graveyard theme.


----------



## Sblanck

jdubbya said:


> The last of our vampire masks arrived today. Another Death Studios classic called Vlad. Just typical of the quality and detail you expect with Jeff's masks. Love it!
> 
> I love his Salem Lot vampyre mask.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Stopped by Big Lots to check out the animated skeleton creatures and picked up one of the squawking vultures. The howling wolf was pretty cool, but doesn't really fit our graveyard theme.


I want to check out that wolf too. We could probably use it somewhere


----------



## jdubbya

Sblanck said:


> jdubbya said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of our vampire masks arrived today. Another Death Studios classic called Vlad. Just typical of the quality and detail you expect with Jeff's masks. Love it!
> 
> I love his Salem Lot vampyre mask.
> 
> 
> 
> We got that one as well. It's really amazing!
Click to expand...


----------



## Spooky1

Here's the vulture skeleton Roxy and I picked up. I won't rule out the wolf coming home by the time Halloween gets here. :googly:

vulture by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That vulture looks cool Spooky...how tall is he?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^He's just under 11 inches tall.


----------



## jdubbya

Spooky1 said:


> I won't rule out the wolf coming home by the time Halloween gets here. :googly:
> 
> vulture by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Right now there's a wolf howling your name. You know you'll get one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Stop that! He doesn't need any encouragement!:googly:

He's on his way out to get some cotton balls and a few other propmaking supplies. I will not be at all surprised if a wolf "accidentally" falls into his shopping cart:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:^That's one of the things about wolves Roxy....they do love a good empty shopping cart...especially carts that only have cotton ball in them.


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, softer ride with cotton balls


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Bought another one of these guys. I turned one inside out to create my butcher mask almost 4 years ago. It's been super successful and everyone seems to love it. But after using it for three consecutive years, it's kinda gross and I want to change it up. However, I want to do so without straying super far from the character I've come to love.

I'm thinking I may do 2 more version, and retire the old mask as part of the display somehow.


----------



## Hairazor

So lifelike ^


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Now that Roxy kindly showed me how to overcome my technological ineptitude to post pictures, here are a couple just for fun!

The Big Lots standards:










And, these guys aren't quite new this year, but they're yet to make their debut:



















Also, my oldest playing in the fog from our new Hurricane 1301 fog machine, Fog Bog liquid, and a homemade fog chiller (none of which are pictured, so perhaps it's not a good shot for this purpose!):










Cheers!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice stuff LongmontH


----------



## Sblanck

Are the Barbies attacking the zombie?


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Thanks, all! I can hardly wait to get things rocking outside this year, since these are but a few of the tricks I have in store. I'll post a few more pics as things trickle in (or out of storage from after last halloween).

As for the Barbies, I think they were. See, the zombie was pretending to be a dinosaur trying to eat them, so they had to defend themselves.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Ha, Ha, Ha....Barbies are tougher than they look these days.

I spoke with my good friend and mentor Bobzilla, and he strongly suggested that I take a trip to Big Lots and look over the boneyard there. He felt that I needed a couple of vultures for my own boneyard and although I went to the Big Lots in my town and then to a neighboring town, there were no vultures to be had...

But when I got out of the car at home, look what sneaked into my backseat!? OMG!!! They are sleuthy as can be....










Never fear, I came home tonight and ordered two vultures from Big Lots to be shipped to my door. See? There is more than one way to skin a vulture. Oh and under the wolf, you can't tell but the big box is a new projector stand that I just got yesterday. (another "suggestion" from Robert, ha, ha)


----------



## Hairazor

Sweeet ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must have had some cotton balls in your shopping cart or the car for that wolf:googly:


----------



## fwghost

Just picked up the 3 Witches animated prop at Costco. We just lost a tree in the front yard and needed something to fill some space.


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Everyone has gotten some really nice things for this year. judubbya, you've really got a nice collection of some cool masks. And I think I may have to stop in at Big Lots and check out the Wolf skelly.


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> Wow! Everyone has gotten some really nice things for this year. judubbya, you've really got a nice collection of some cool masks. And I think I may have to stop in at Big Lots and check out the Wolf skelly.


So much cool stuff making it's way to our haunted homes! I'm also thinking about the wolf. For those who have them, opinions? worth the price? Sound quality?
I'm sure one would fit in with our graveyard. After all, most vampires are usually found in the company of werewolves, right?:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I really like the wolf. The sound isn't super loud, but it's effective, but probably wouldn't be if you have a loud soundtrack playing. I can see him sitting on top of a tomb, or at the foot of a grave. For the money, I would say he's a good buy.  (keep in mind I have a skeleton obsession....)


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped at BL today to check out the wolf and vulture. Both are cool but the wolves seemed to be a bit unsteady on their feet. That is to say they tended to lean and you had to mess with the legs to get them to sit straight and even then they we're a bit wobbly. Nonetheless both were pretty cool. I may go back and get one.


----------



## jdubbya

Got three nice lenticular "goretraits" from another haunter. These are the early ones with the very nice decorative hard foam frames. They measure 22 x 18 so will be quite impressive in our entrance hall.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nice portraits jdubbya! I really like the frames, they look vintage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 checked with the local Home Depot and the lady there suggested he go ahead and order the horse skellie on line since they are on backorder everywhere. So he did:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Nice portraits jdubbya! I really like the frames, they look vintage.


Thanks! Yes they look pretty neat!



RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 checked with the local Home Depot and the lady there suggested he go ahead and order the horse skellie on line since they are on backorder everywhere. So he did:jol:


Sweet!!


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 checked with the local Home Depot and the lady there suggested he go ahead and order the horse skellie on line since they are on backorder everywhere. So he did:jol:


You pulled the trigger on it too! Ugh, I am SO tempted to get one. I think he's gonna be in high demand.


----------



## Hairazor

I wrestled with myself and the haunter in me won out and I coughed up for the horse skellie. Have no idea where I will stash it off season


----------



## Wyatt Furr

jdubbya said:


> Stopped at BL today to check out the wolf and vulture. Both are cool but the wolves seemed to be a bit unsteady on their feet. That is to say they tended to lean and you had to mess with the legs to get them to sit straight and even then they we're a bit wobbly. Nonetheless both were pretty cool. I may go back and get one.


I have the wolf and vulture. Go get it. Worth the price. I will be tying mine down anyway, so a bit of wobble is no big deal.


----------



## Copchick

Went to Big Lots store and picked up the howling wolf. Actually picked up two, one for me and the other for Ken Koz. I figured if they're in demand, he may not get one. It was funny, I had them both in the cart and they kept triggering each other to howling. I didn't have my glasses with me and couldn't pull the "try me" wire until I got back in the car. People kept looking at me like "What is that girl doing buying halloween stuff already?" Ha, ha, little do they know.

Now, another look at the skelly horse...


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's fun to walk along like it's perfectly normal to have two wolf skeletons in your cart. And when asked if they are for Halloween, look a little suprised, and say "No, I just thought they would look nice in the living room".


----------



## halloween71

Copchick said:


> You pulled the trigger on it too! Ugh, I am SO tempted to get one. I think he's gonna be in high demand.


Mine is to be here tomorrow.said 8-25 when I ordered.


----------



## halloween71

Longmont Haunt said:


> Thanks, all! I can hardly wait to get things rocking outside this year, since these are but a few of the tricks I have in store. I'll post a few more pics as things trickle in (or out of storage from after last halloween).
> 
> As for the Barbies, I think they were. See, the zombie was pretending to be a dinosaur trying to eat them, so they had to defend themselves.


such a cute pic.


----------



## halloween71

I also ordered the buzzard and greyhound skelly from home depot.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My vultures came in today from Big Lots online, and I hit the Greenville Hobby Lobby for more pumpkins.....I'm right at 25 pumpkins now.... Should be a good showing for my 2016 Halloween tree.


----------



## Hairazor

Awww, look at all the sweet little punkins


----------



## Bone Dancer

You do know that if you leave pumpkins in groups like that they will produce pumpkin spawn with eyes and teeth. Even spacing the regular pumpkin a few inches apart will prevent this. The pumpkin spawn should be caged in some manor. They eat candy corn.


----------



## Copchick

The little white ones are cute!


----------



## Manderpander87

The dollar store normally has a ton of that creepy cloth as well.


----------



## jdubbya

Michaels has these nice latex toads for sale. Seems they are selling out quickly each time they get a shipment. $20.. minus the 40% coupon makes it a god deal for a witch scene or swamp theme. got one yesterday. HEY! I know it's not one of the ginormous horse skeletons but it's the next best thing!! (takes little rubber toad and walks away sheepishly)


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one great looking toad!


----------



## Jack Mac

Gave in and ordered a pair of Costco Gargoyles. The price seemed like a steal if you compare it to the one Spirit has for $300. I'll post pics of them when they get here next week. Between the skeleton horse and theses guys, 2016 Halloween budget is officially blown:googly:.


----------



## Copchick

How much are they at Costco?


----------



## Copchick

*Headless Horseman...and Jack*

My Headless Horseman was delivered the other day. He was pretty easy to put together, as the poles snap into each other. The pumpkin "head" lights up and he speaks a couple phrases. The voice is good and it has an adjustable volume. He stands about 6'. The material is a decent quality too. I had gotten him from Home Depot to accompany the skelly horse when it comes in. The HH was a good price and seems worth it to me. If anyone has any questions, let me know.


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> My Headless Horseman was delivered the other day. He was pretty easy to put together, as the poles snap into each other. The pumpkin "head" lights up and he speaks a couple phrases. The voice is good and it has an adjustable volume. He stands about 6'. The material is a decent quality too. I had gotten him from Home Depot to accompany the skelly horse when it comes in. The HH was a good price and seems worth it to me. If anyone has any questions, let me know.


Great looking prop! It should look great with the horse. Jack looks like he approves too


----------



## jdubbya

Jack Mac said:


> Gave in and ordered a pair of Costco Gargoyles. The price seemed like a steal if you compare it to the one Spirit has for $300. I'll post pics of them when they get here next week. Between the skeleton horse and theses guys, 2016 Halloween budget is officially blown:googly:.


Those gargoyles are actually pretty nice and the Costco price is a real bargain at under $200.00. BTW, what is this budget you speak of? Don't believe I've heard of that before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, how much was the dog and does he get to ride in a buggy behind the skellie horse?:googly:

"Halloween budget" - the figure you come up with after you've bought everything you wanted:jol:


----------



## Jack Mac

Copchick, Costco has the gargoyles for $89.99 plus $10 for shipping. It has a different base than the Spirit one but other than that they look the same. Here is the link: http://www.costco.com/Gargoyle-with-Lights-and-Sounds.product.100300865.html

Jdubbya, I think RoxyBlue pretty much nailed the definition for "Halloween Budget"


----------



## Sblanck

125 Finials from King architectural metal
14 - 1x4x8 boards
35 - 1/2" electrical pvc pipe
4 - 1 1/2" electrical pvc pipe
12 - 2x2x8 boards
1 box of screws
2 - carriage lamps
2 - electrical boxes
80 - 1/2" x 2" dowels


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Copchick, I love your Headless Horseman! And jdubbya I like the toad. Our Michael's must be the worst one in the world....only two small rows of Halloween and none of the cool foam heads or toads that the rest of the world has.....


----------



## Jack Mac

I got home today to find my Costco gargoyles waiting on the front porch and by the looks of it not a moment to soon. They came from California via UPS and the boxes show the mileage. One of the boxes even had large holes in it. I decided to open that box first to see if there was any damage done to it or if there were any missing parts. Other than some minor scratches here and there, luckily it is in decent shape. Here are some pics. My wife said that our living room is starting to look like a Halloween staging area and that we might as well use it for that! I'm a lucky guy!


----------



## jdubbya

Jack Mac said:


> I got home today to find my Costco gargoyles waiting on the front porch and by the looks of it not a moment to soon. They came from California via UPS and the boxes show the mileage. One of the boxes even had large holes in it. I decided to open that box first to see if there was any damage done to it or if there were any missing parts. Other than some minor scratches here and there, luckily it is in decent shape. Here are some pics. My wife said that our living room is starting to look like a Halloween staging area and that we might as well use it for that! I'm a lucky guy!


Love these! We don't have Costco but dang they get some good stuff in. These are almost the same as the one Spirit is selling for $300, just with a different base.. They look amazing. Spirit's version below.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like how your dog is posing just like the gargoyles, Jack:jol:


----------



## Jack Mac

^^^! I think by now he is getting accustom to seeing halloween props just showing up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Someday he will be like our dog Willow was around Halloween props:


----------



## mtnmayhem

picked up some new Distortions props as well. I love their stuff! Always gets lots of attention!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:This is my dining room table...covered with stuff. Two hundred yards of cheesecloth, 15 Funkin pumpkins, five prop models, three vulture skeletons, two bat skeletons, one wolf skeleton, one life size horse skeleton, two dog skeletons, 8 pounds of Apoxie Sculpt, glue sticks, RIT whitener, PVC (assorted) two five foot rolls of black modeling wire, 3 sheets of insulation foam, 3 gallons of Glidden Gripper, acetone, Great Stuff, wire, dremel bits, sandpaper, building supplies, etc. (I am sure there will be more things added to this list....)


----------



## RWB

https://www.dollartree.com/catalog/...05&green=21195717-95A4-5FA9-00F6-6555FF1CE0AA

Not bad for a buck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Those are pretty cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dollar tree is always worth checking out for odds and ends.

https://www.dollartree.com/Halloween-Headquarters/1191/index.cat


----------



## Longmont Haunt

We went to the Dollar Tree yesterday, actually, and came home with a good $40 worth of stuff, including a few plastic skulls, styrofoam pumpkins, and a few other odds and ends. 

We also went to the Spirit store, which was a blast, though I didn't buy anything. I'm getting more and more impressed with the quality of their offerings, but half the stuff wasn't plugged in yet and the other half is too expensive to seriously consider for now. But, the best thing was returning home with the kids begging to start decorating! I relented, and their bedroom is now covered in purple and green spider webs and skeleton garland!

Cheers!


----------



## Longmont Haunt

It never ends, does it? Not a day (a day!) after ordering the Home Depot holiday projector set, I found myself at Lowes buying red paint for blood, pricing foam insulation sheets, and debating whether I should buy one or two of the rotating spotlights. I settled on one, and more wooden stakes for my headstones. Going to Spirit again this afternoon, too. It truly never ends! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Bone Dancer

No it does not, your here with the rest of us now.


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord, P5! :googly:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:This is my dining room table...covered with stuff. Two hundred yards of cheesecloth, 15 Funkin pumpkins, five prop models, three vulture skeletons, two bat skeletons, one wolf skeleton, one life size horse skeleton, two dog skeletons, 8 pounds of Apoxie Sculpt, glue sticks, RIT whitener, PVC (assorted) two five foot rolls of black modeling wire, 3 sheets of insulation foam, 3 gallons of Glidden Gripper, acetone, Great Stuff, wire, dremel bits, sandpaper, building supplies, etc. (I am sure there will be more things added to this list....)


----------



## deadSusan

I was hoping Michael's would bring back the raven candleholders from last year. (I waited too long last year.) Well they didn't have them, but they did have some new ones. I think I bought the entire inventory of four! 
Also bought some more Halloween stamps and scrapbook/card paper. It's a sickness.


----------



## Longmont Haunt

The trip to Spirit proved too much to overcome, then we went to the Goodwill.

From Spirit, we wound up with a discount zombie polo player ($5, down from $20), a new jumping spider (which was marked down 10% due to a slightly crunched box, and the guy still let us use the 20% off coupon on it), a posable skeleton (which my wife used another 20% off coupon for), and an awesome cyclops skull (which the guy gave us another 20% off of, for some reason, making it only $7)!


























We also got this super sweet walking hand from Goodwill! I have no idea where it came from otherwise, but it's so cool and is instantly one of my favorite toys!










The only cure seems to be more Halloween stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your zombie polo player is actually a zombie lawn jockey. We bought the same one a couple years back from a local Spirit store


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ordered one of these today from Grandin Road since it was half price and shipping was free. I blame/thank Hairazor for spotting the sale:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

darn and I missed it


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got these lanterns in from Oriental Trading. The orange one's were on sale, but I will be painting them flat black. Surprise, surprise, they are made with fairly heavy metal AND they come with glass too. I will paint the glass with some glass froster and use a 3 led light hocky puck looking thing for a light source. So the tall one (18") for the archway and the other for the entry way at the front door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nice lanterns!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Picked up two things so far...

A vintage mannequin off craigslist (I RAN to get this one as she had all her limbs and even realistic eyelashes, age cracks and really pretty green glass eyes). We named her Persephone as we are doing a creepy carnival/circus theme, so she needed a fancy performer type name.










The other thing was a old clown yarn doll for 50¢ at a yard sale. (shown in Persephone's left arm). Too creepy not to get!


----------



## Spooky1

Picked up the Longhorn Skull and howling wolf from Home Depot.. 

f66d60e by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

Nice stuff everyone! Gonna' be some very cool looking displays this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Got these lanterns in from Oriental Trading. The orange one's were on sale, but I will be painting them flat black. Surprise, surprise, they are made with fairly heavy metal AND they come with glass too. I will paint the glass with some glass froster and use a 3 led light hocky puck looking thing for a light source. So the tall one (18") for the archway and the other for the entry way at the front door.


:jol:Very cool William...love the lanterns...now let's see pics of the transformation and don't forget to add a few spider webs and spiders to bring it to life.


----------



## forevermy3

Talking Skull from Fright Props!! Woohoo!


----------



## jdubbya

Got a nice P+S skellie from CVS. with the coupon he came to $40.00. Also got a skelly frog. We need a lot of bats for this year's theme so cleaned out Spirit of the only four on display.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love the bats jdubbya! (I need some of those) I bought a couple of skeleton kids for my cemetery, they are only four feet tall and actually DO look like child skeletons.


----------



## Spooky1

Where did you find the child skellies, Pumpkin?


----------



## bobzilla

Very nice Skeletons P5! 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Love the bats jdubbya! (I need some of those) I bought a couple of skeleton kids for my cemetery, they are only four feet tall and actually DO look like child skeletons.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Thanks Zills, this is the link that you sent me back at the end of July, when I mentioned to you that I'd like some child size skeletons in my haunt. Spooky, they are not sold as "child skeletons" but the look of their skulls in comparison to the bodies look like children. And the size and after having them out of the box I love them. They are VERY child like looking. Thanks to Bobzilla for doing the research on them and even though they aren't super cheap, they are completely poseable.
Here's the link

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011AYKB4E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, everyone has gotten some really cool stuff!


----------



## jdubbya

Love those small child skellies! so cool and so many possibilities!

Our Target was finally setting up. Two associates were unpacking boxes and stocking shelves. I wandered down each aisle and found the wolf statues so got one of those. As I was standing there, they put out the pose and stays, the Chihuahuas, large bats and crows, all of which I wanted. My timing was perfect! The bat skellies were only $10. Spirit wanted over $20 for them. $40 for a P+S is a good deal. The wolf was 20 and the Chihuahua was 15. Crow was 6. Good prices all around.


----------



## Jack Mac

P5, is there any chance you might be able to take a picture of your child skeleton standing next to a regular pose-n-stay skeleton? It looks so cool, I am so tempted to picking up a couple of them even though I promised myself I was done buying props for this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sure thing Jac, but it will have to be a Walgreen's skelly, I don't have any pose-n-stays other than the two child size ones I just bought. I will do it tonight when I leave work.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I have room left in the budget for a bat skellie or two.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Jack Mac said:


> P5, is there any chance you might be able to take a picture of your child skeleton standing next to a regular pose-n-stay skeleton? It looks so cool, I am so tempted to picking up a couple of them even though I promised myself I was done buying props for this year.


:jol:Here you go Jack, it's a Walgreen's skelly but he is the same size as a pose-n-stay. The child skellies look like they could be real children.


----------



## Jack Mac

Wow, you're not kidding P5! The scale is just right, what a great find. Thanks for posting the side by side pic, I'm sold!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You are welcome...I can't take all the credit. I was talking with Bobzilla back in July about wanting some child size skellys for my haunt. I wanted to pose the skellys as trick or treaters in my haunt scenes, with old fashioned, normal kid costumes on, and as Robert does, he always researches things and he sent me about half a dozen links on "child size" skellys. Well I looked over the lot and decided the one off of Amazon would work. I basically like that the head was an adult size head, with a child size body. It just works.  So cheers really should go to Bobzilla for making the find, I just took some photos.


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Here you go Jack, it's a Walgreen's skelly but he is the same size as a pose-n-stay. The child skellies look like they could be real children.


Dang! Those are perfect!!:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

One last vampire mask arrived today. I think we have about 10 vampires now. There will be blood everywhere!! j/k


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's pretty - NOT!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 checked with the local Home Depot and the lady there suggested he go ahead and order the horse skellie on line since they are on backorder everywhere. So he did:jol:


Got one too. Still in box for now. Hubby will have to assemble it if it's to resemble a horse.


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> One last vampire mask arrived today. I think we have about 10 vampires now. There will be blood everywhere!! j/k


:jol:I can't wait to see Lewlew and your haunt this year, jdubbya. It holds so many promises to be one of your best years yet! All of those vampire masks you've acquired are so scary. Vampires RULE!

You should definitely serve Bloody Mary's on Halloween night.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well to date, absolutely nothing. All monies are going into finishing projects around the house that we've been putting off for several years. So it looks like this year will be more of the same as before with nothing new to offer. *_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Picked up a few more pumpkins from Michaels; the skeleton bat, lizard, and - joy of joys - a right AND left skeleton hand from Target; plus a fun little top hat.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Got a skelly bat to corpse and a blue fire and ice light. Also stocked up on a few plastic skulls.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol::jol:I bought eight more Funkins for my Halloween Tree from JoAnn's today, with an additional 20% off coupon....saved me about $115 today....yay for pumpkins!!!:biggrinkin:


----------



## bobzilla

You're definitely balls up on pumpkins now! :jol: :jol: :jol:
Nice P5% 



Pumpkin5 said:


> I bought eight more Funkins for my Halloween Tree from JoAnn's today, with an additional 20% off coupon....saved me about $115 today....yay for pumpkins!!!:biggrinkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> You're definitely balls up on pumpkins now! :jol:
> Nice P5%


:jol:I love how you always cheer me on...You are one in a million...


----------



## Copchick

jdubbya, I was chuckling when I read your post being at Target. I can see myself standing there, looking at the associate unpacking the Halloween boxes, waiting to see what's in the box. 

I think I may be stopping at Target today to check out their stuff. I stopped at Spirit last week. Nothing really caught my eye, but I did get a Freddy Krueger sweater for a future prop. Used my coupon. I don't get anything at Spirit without one.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I stopped at Spirit last week. Nothing really caught my eye, but I did get a Freddy Krueger sweater for a future prop. Used my coupon. I don't get anything at Spirit without one.


:jol:I would love to do one of these for my next Halloween party. It'd make going to use the restroom really scary!


----------



## heresjohnny

Let the fun begin! 100 yards of cheese cloth and a gallon of bog fog have arrived. Chauvet 1301 fogger in route. Dollar General for some knick knacks to spruce up the grave yard.


----------



## RWB

Thanks for the heads up on the skelly frogs.... Outstanding for those collecting all the different little skeleton creatures.



jdubbya said:


> Got a nice P+S skellie from CVS. with the coupon he came to $40.00. Also got a skelly frog. We need a lot of bats for this year's theme so cleaned out Spirit of the only four on display.


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Copchick said:


> Used my coupon. I don't get anything at Spirit without one.


Often times, we end up going through the check-out with each person paying for a separate item so we can use the 20% coupon multiple times! We'll sometimes get a sideways look from the staff (yes, the 7 year old really is buying a zombie separate and apart from mom's and dad's zombies), but most of the time, they totally jump right in and help figure out the best deals! I'm sick of having cookie cutter Spirit stuff, but I still love them for bringing the love of scary Halloween (in contrast to the Martha Stewart collection) to the masses.


----------



## RWB

Picked up the 'Seasonal Window FX Projector' from HD this week. If I had no previous experience with projector setups (already use 3 in my home display) I would probably give it 4 out of 5 stars. I'm use to projectors with better lumens (light output) and so it's hard to get past that on this projector. For simple window application it's adequate. If you try to expand further (say garage door) I just don't see it being bright enough.


----------



## RWB

Walgreens 36 inch skellies.... On sale right now buy one get one half off (basically two for $15 bucks). If the skulls were a little bigger it would be perfect as kid skeletons.


----------



## heresjohnny

My Chauvet 1301 arrived!


----------



## Hoowil

I've got quite a list of things I want for this year, but am currently budget challenged.


----------



## millerocce

*Medusa*

Just bought an animated Medusa bust at Walmart. It's $19.99 in the store or $14.99 if you buy it online and pick it up in the store. I'm going to attempt a Madame Leota crystal ball this year for our Haunted Mansion Halloween party, but bought Medusa just in case my Leota is a bomb!


----------



## millerocce

just bought the yard skeleton and the 36" skeleton for 50% at Walgreens.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Four new LED spotlights from Home Depot, two blue and two green, and three "fire and ice" lights from Grandinroad, on sale and free shipping. Yay! (On Sale and Free Shipping) Those words spoken out loud are like a drug to me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just got two of these vultures. They were on sale for $7.99 now up to $12.95 through Amazon (Reg $24) . The size looks good, the neck bends, overall I'm pleased with them.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011BD8H6...&ascsubtag=9527ccb1d68b222cce5aa3ecf9f61791_S


----------



## Hairazor

From Target for $10.00 (had a 10% off coupon so $9.00) it is about 44" and the head swivels and the mouth opens


----------



## Dave Leppo

http://www.flamebulb.com/


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Hairazor said:


> From Target for $10.00 (had a 10% off coupon so $9.00) it is about 44" and the head swivels and the mouth opens


I've picked up two of those, they're really great. As far as skeleton animals go, I definitely think those are the best deal.


----------

